# Historico da estação do montijo 1961-1990 ?



## HotSpot (12 Out 2007 às 14:30)

Boas,

Alguém tem os valores normais para esta estaçao? Nem que seja de outra altura.

Codigo da estação 08534

P.S. de Lx não interessa, já os tenho.

tks


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 20:29)

Tenho sérias dúvidas que essa estação exista há suficiente tempo para que tenha uma normal climatológica. Tinha para aqui umas fotocópias de uma publicação já antiga do IM sobre o clima da região de Lisboa, mas não sei onde o meti. Acho que vou ter de tirar fotocópias novamente.


----------

